# Which superhero do you prefer?



## Aroku (Jan 26, 2007)

which superhero movie franchise do you prefer?
i don't have one but i just wanna find out everyone's favourite superhero


----------



## Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

spiderman or superman or batman or fantastic 4 or x-men


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 26, 2007)

X-Men, though that's not meant to be a comment on the quality of the actual movies.


----------



## Mojo (Jan 26, 2007)

Superman would be awsome to have around.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 26, 2007)

Of all the super heroes,
the strangest one by far,
doesn’t have a special power,
or drive a fancy car.

next to Superman and batman, I guess he must seem tame.
But to me he is quite special,
and Stain Boy is his name.

He can’t fly around tall buildings,
or outrun a speeding train,
the only talent he seems to have
is to leave a nasty stain.

Sometimes I know it bothers him,
that he can’t run or swim or fly,
and because of this one ability,
his dry cleaning bill is sky-high.

-(tburton)


----------



## Aroku (Jan 26, 2007)

lmao, nice poem


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 26, 2007)

Tie between Spider-Man and Super-Man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2007)

Spider-Man.

X-Men was awesome, until the 3rd movie. 

FF4 was... so-so.

Superman was good, but it's only 1 movie.

Everything else is meh.


----------



## Aroku (Jan 26, 2007)

i agree with CMX.. the third X-men movie was pretty crap


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 26, 2007)

the 3rd movie was basically WolverineFanFodder XO


----------



## Lucid (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd say batman, because his only super power is basically being super rich.
Most superheroes are ok, I only really don't like superman (I just don't like the concept and story).


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jan 27, 2007)

Batman, without a doubt. I mean, I'm sure everyone's heard this reason a thousand times before, but the fact that he's only human does it for me. In esscence, all the guy's got in his body and mind to pull him through situations.

And what interests me just as much is his hard, raw determination. He has a mission. A mission, most likely doomed to failure. A mission to completely irradiacate crime, without becoming like the monsters he hunts down. However, it isn't a question of whether this mission will succeed or not. Its that he does what he must. Its that the very reason why he fights this war is so that no child will be forced to see what he had to.

That alone, makes me hold immense respect towards the Bat.


----------



## Aroku (Jan 27, 2007)

i like batman's cape... it's all like WOOOSHH!!


----------



## martryn (Jan 27, 2007)

I like the Spider-Man movies the most so far.  I love the interaction Peter had with Mary Jane in that last movie.  That scene in the cafe where she tells him to kiss her...  Man, it really makes my heart ache for the guy.  I love Tobey Maguire movies in general for about that same reason.  He's good at playing that role, whatever it is.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2007)

Spiderman. Batman has the body and the smarts but most importantly the money


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Spider-man 1 was great, 2 was a let down, 3 looks nice. X-men 1 was ok, 2 was excellent, 3 was nice. F4 was good, second looks awesome. The rest pretty much suck. I hate superman, i think his story is silly, and waste of time, then again i think most DC stuff is


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

FPS Doug.


I can dance all day I can dance all day just try hitting me just try hitting me cmon! BOOM~ HEADSHOT!



Second: Flash. :3


----------



## DarkSide322 (Jan 27, 2007)

I really prefer the villains over the superheroes but i'll say that Batman is my favorite superhero because of the cool villains he always encounters.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 27, 2007)

The Flash is not on the list, an OTHER option would've been smart.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2007)

Batman. Just a human behind a bat costume. Yet he can hold his own with the best of them.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 27, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> The Flash is not on the list, an OTHER option would've been smart.



You could always vote for Captain America; nobody else is going to.   Speaking of which, I wonder whether anybody else has actually seen the Captain America movie besides myself.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2007)

Hat Hair said:


> You could always vote for Captain America; nobody else is going to.   Speaking of which, I wonder whether anybody else has actually seen the Captain America movie besides myself.



Nope you're not alone   ....  

Strangely the only thing I remember about that movie is when the under-cover Nazi spy is about to shake hands with the female scientist, who helped with project to create CA. But rather then shake hands. He does that Nazi salute and shoots the scientist.


----------



## Misa (Jan 27, 2007)

Spiderman he is awesome ^^ plus he is cute <3


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 27, 2007)

Misa said:


> Spiderman he is awesome ^^ plus he is cute <3



and muscular


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 27, 2007)

The Toxic Avenger, he is just so insanly badass

and also Riki-Oh! if I remember correctly somewhere it said he was a "violence superhero"


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 27, 2007)

Spider-man, then Batman. Fantastc Four, X-Men, Elektra, they all let me down...


----------



## Seany (Jan 27, 2007)

Spiderman hands down.


----------



## Spike (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd say Spider-Man moviewise.


----------



## All Things Evil (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd have to say I am more of a hulk kind of guy.I like marvel a little more than DC and hulk is one of the strongest biggest and meanest heroes there.Although I have recently taken a liking to the flash...

As far as movies are concerned...what Spike said.


----------



## gabha (Jan 27, 2007)

A tie between the 2 Spaiderman and the first 2 X-men movies for me.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 27, 2007)

Ooh I'm the only person to go Superman. I'm old school.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 27, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Nope you're not alone   ....
> 
> Strangely the only thing I remember about that movie is when the under-cover Nazi spy is about to shake hands with the female scientist, who helped with project to create CA. But rather then shake hands. He does that Nazi salute and shoots the scientist.



Oh yeah, there was definitely a... "golden age" of comics movies where we had something between West's Batman and today's films like Corman's Fantastic Four. 

Really, it just struck me as odd that Captain America would be a part of this list and even Ghost Rider is a bit premature.




Fonster Mox said:


> Ooh I'm the only person to go Superman. I'm old school.



S'strange. I didn't see Singer's Superman as having much in common with the "boring" Superman that people usually talk about so often. I'd think people would find Singer's version more interesting. At the same time, I'm not surprised to see Spiderman out front; while I think his movies are over-rated it doesn't change that those movies are still the best of the bunch (Batman Returns being the exception).


----------



## Pontago (Jan 27, 2007)

da na na na na na na na da na na na na na na na  BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 27, 2007)

Superman.

He's a classic. One of the first superheroes to be ever made. I still have respect for him


----------



## B.M.F. (Jan 27, 2007)

Iron Man, Tony Stark is a man after my own heart.


----------



## anbuXx (Jan 29, 2007)

I would have to say Batman because it isn't a movie were they get to crazy about there powers.


----------



## Peter Griffin (Jan 29, 2007)

Spider-man is defenitely my favorite movie franchise.  But I am waiting for Ghost Rider, Fantastic Four 2, the next Hulk movie, 300, and there is also a Wolverine movie that I heard about.  It is supposed to be a prequel dealing with the Weapon X project.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jan 29, 2007)

X-Men all the way.


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2007)

Batman


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 29, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Superman.
> 
> He's a classic. One of the first superheroes to be ever made. I still have respect for him


Why didn't you _vote_ then man? Lets bump him up to an almighty 2 , he deserves to at least be beating Ghost rider, I don't even know who that is!


----------



## 8018 (Jan 29, 2007)

batman is my man 
but i didn't enjoy the recent
movie D:


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 29, 2007)

Spiderman spiderman spiderman spiderman spiderman spiderman spiderman


there is no superhero greater than him. He has the charm of being strong like superman but he is realistic like batman so that he always has to think himself through fights and also use his brain to win fights.

he is so interesting with his storylines,wit and problems god I think i might just go masterbate to some spiderman comics after this.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2007)

I like both Spiderman and Batman, but i'm gonna have to go with my friendly neighborhood Spiderman.


----------



## The_Awakening (Jan 30, 2007)

I like Dare Devil the most. Becose he is able to make is weakness his w
eapon.
For some reason I hate batman.. I think that's becose they have shown the movies far to much on tv! It's overplayed


----------



## Sakura (Jan 30, 2007)

Fantastic Four or X-Men. I like groupies. :3


----------



## keiiya (Jan 30, 2007)

I've always liked *Spidey* though when I was little I liked *Spawn* as well.


----------



## batanga (Jan 30, 2007)

Batman, hands down.

Best comic-book character IMO.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 30, 2007)

Batman owns you all.


----------



## khorven (Feb 2, 2007)

spiderman, watched the tv series since i was like 4


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 2, 2007)

It was a tie between X-men and Batman for me, but in the end I chose X-men.
I hate Superman though.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Feb 2, 2007)

this is sooo hard to choose!!!! >.<;;

I have to say *Superman!*

~but I love Spiderman as well~


----------



## Princess_Requiem (Feb 5, 2007)

X-men cause you had diversity in your heros as well as in your enemies.. they didn't choose to be the way they were but they make the most of it


----------



## Dango (Feb 5, 2007)

Spiderman.


----------



## Quon (Feb 5, 2007)

x-men ^_^  <3


----------



## she<3's_uchihacest (Feb 5, 2007)

A tie between Spiderman and Batman. 

if really pushed i would say Spiderman i guess.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 5, 2007)

The X-Men, because they have to fight super villains and social injustice.


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 9, 2007)

I prefer superman

but I do think Superman,Green Arrow,Batman,Aquamen and Martian Manhunter are pretty great too.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 9, 2007)

lemondade said:


> I prefer superman
> 
> but I do think Superman,Green Arrow,Batman,Aquamen and Martian Manhunter are pretty great too.



Oh yeah man. Martian Manhunter is so friggin cool. Not exactly as well known unfortunately.

Out of the ones listed, I'd go with Spiderman, but Batman is less than a hair behind.


----------



## Aroku (Feb 9, 2007)

Spider man's winning so far


----------



## Dark Schneider (Feb 9, 2007)

Where is Wonder Woman? 

She is by far the best female superhero. The studios want to do a movie, but finding the perfect woman to play Wonder Woman is a tricky and yet an impossible task given all the current celebrities in Hollywood are not good enougn for the role. Which means, they'll probably cast an unknown.

She has to be tall, womanly built ( absolutely no anorexic chicks with big heads), amazonian-like, beautiful, and intelligent.

Lyndar Carter was by far the best and only Wonder Woman - who embodied all the above qualities



Truly the 'perfect' woman.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 9, 2007)

i'm a batman person, love the gadgets


----------



## Foxy (Feb 10, 2007)

*loooove them all. but i'll have to go with spiderman.*


----------



## Aroku (Feb 10, 2007)

lol nobody voted for fantastic 4, hulk or captain america


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll go for X-men.


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 11, 2007)

Usually, I'm a X-Men kind of a guy...

But after Civil War, Cap has earn my respect !


----------



## Mojim (Feb 11, 2007)

I like these people Spiderman,Superman or X-men 
I can't just pick one >_>


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 11, 2007)

I voted Elektra.  But I fear it isn't Carmen we're talking about...


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 14, 2007)

Spiderman all the way. Flexibility to the max.


----------

